# استخدام نبات المورنجا في تنقية المياه



## ahmed hassn (24 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا النبات من اهم المواد المستخدمه في تنقية المياه وهنالك تجاب اجيت عليها


----------



## ahmed hassn (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*ahmed.10000************

هذه الزيادة اصلا هوالموضوع


----------



## سودانيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الافضل استخدام الزير فهو الافض


----------



## سودانيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الافضل استخدام الزير فهو الافضل للمعالجة من sludg


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## fatehi dj (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## ahmed hassn (16 أبريل 2011)

الان اصبحت المورينجا معالج طبيعي للماء من حيث معالجه الشواءب والعوالق والاملاح الكليه الذائبه،بحيث انه منخلال عدة بحوث تلاحظ اثرها على تقلليل الاملاح الكليه الذائبه في مياه الابار عالية الملوحة. واحتمال كبير في القريب العاجل تساعد في تنقية وتحلية مياه البحار


----------



## eng-hym (27 أغسطس 2011)

هل هناك انواع اخرى لمعالجة المياه وحاصة مياه الصرف الصحي.؟


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## عدنان السيد2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## المكي* (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور جددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------

